# Quick Change Layout...



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

So I’ve been working on a different idea for a “quick change” layout idea. 
The layout has a section, 20 inches deep by 8 feet that slides in and out from the table. The backboard can be lifted out, or if I want, moved into to change the width of the module. 









Im going to add a second mainline, that I can use in the future. I have a staging yard, that gives me the opportunity to build a train for the module. Amtrak train, a grain train, etc, as well as era specific trains. There are two switch’s that serve the six sidings. One turnout has a piece of flex track that inserts into rail joiners on any of the 5 sidings. Only one siding has a dedicated turnout to it.










The simplicity of the design is based on capturing the mundaneness of real railroads. Keeping it simple at this time also gives me time to think things through.










This scene is not what it appears to be. With the exception of the cork roadbed and track, nothing is “attached”. The ballast, scenery, and concrete pavement are all loose, as in it can be vacuumed off, new ballast colour can be substituted in, as well as scenery (In two minutes). The Masonite pavement can be lifted off, and scenery can be added. I’m going to keep this scene for another two weeks, and change it out. I’ll update at that time. For now, I’m going to increase lighting.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

A couple more details....
I added a programming track, and a switch that isolates it from the mainline. I also use this track for cleaning the locomotive wheels (paper towel and isopropyl alcohol).








This photo below shows the flex track being moved to a different siding. I was originally going to use switches, but I decided this was super simple and works real well.








The backdrop is a laminated shelf, screwed to a 2 by 4. It can be lifted out, and is very easy to reposition. I will eventually work towards painting a backdrop.








The “side wings”, are not connected to the back drop. The side back drops are in place to control the view. 
Cheers till next time.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Andreash, is the flex track just curved more as it goes to those sidings? Or will you be keeping the sidings all different lengths?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That is a similar idea to a transfer table that modelers in the UK use. Instead of the yard lead moving around from track to track though, the yard tracks themselves move to the yard lead to allow a train to enter or depart the staging track. This allows a greater length for the yard track and no yard ladder to use up valuable real estate. Quite popular there for the space challenged builders.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

The yard tracks are adjusted in length because as the flex track lead moves, it’s length changes according to where it’s connected. The lead flex track only has 2 nails holding it in place, and that’s where it connects to the turnout. The photo below shows the differences in length...cheers


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Awesome, as I suspected and thanks for the great tips !


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Here’s a second take on the quick change layout idea...the day after a winter dusting...










so this scene involved vacuuming the old scenery away...I didn’t re-ballast, as the track/roadbed had been spray painted black, and the snow did a good job up of making a cold scene. This scene required 3/4 of a woodland scenics snow bottle. The prairie bushes are adhered to white bristle boards, which are then attached by double sided tape. The bristle board near the backdrop is held in place by the back drop. 










Notice that the backdrop moved in, and makes the scene more focused...










I need to add a fascia.....project for next week...


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

So, here’s version 3....I removed the snow, and was able to refill the bottle to 3/4 full. The bushes attached to the Bristol board came out clean, in the sense that the snow didn’t get caught up in the bristles...









I vacuumed the snow from the tracks, and moved the backboard back about 4 inches from where it was positioned for the snow scene. The mats are styrene, covered with the base sand attached, using spray glue. The pink foam is rough shaped at this point....










I need some foam glue, and sand the pink foam...I will update once that is completed...


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

The sand mats were created as they don’t get disturbed if touched. In the intermodal scene, the base sand was just sprinkled on. Also cuts down on waste and clean up time, and can actually be worked on at my workbench. The idea is to add grass /weeds/and bushes in the future. The bushes from the snow scene can be recycled as well, as I will only do the snow scene during Christmas time....cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

The pink foam had some scenery attached, and trees were planted. The grey ballast is loose, as well as some of the base scenery is loose as well....my next idea is to remove the base, and insert a new 20” by 8‘ board with a sweeping curve in it, as well as a siding. I will keep this board and just store upright in my storage room (Once scenery is removed, it’s just a board with cork and track attached). Also the entry ways need a box on the outside to be a view block. Their are many more things that could be added, like electrical Poles, more bushes, but at this point, as this is a experiment, I’m not going to do that....I like that I can go from this scene, to another within 1 hour. cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I thought a bigger view might be in order...








I removed the 8 foot centre section, and also removed the right and left section. The right and left sections had a ”roadbed” spacer (1/4 inch plywood), which I removed. I’m going to use the entire length to showcase my trains....the right/left sections detracted from showcasing what I wanted to archive....in this photo, the backboard was moved back, and one pink landform section was moved...








Theres not much left to vacuum after the pink form and flat mats are moved..








The 8 foot section is removed...








The photo is the layout with spacers removed, and the plywood was re-installed....I will update as I lay track...cheers


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

An interesting concept. In earlier posts you said...



Andreash said:


> This scene required 3/4 of a woodland scenics snow bottle.





Andreash said:


> I removed the snow, and was able to refill the bottle to 3/4 full.


So you lost 1/4 bottle of the snow. Not a big deal and less than I would have expected.

I assume you're using the shop vac pictured in the post above to "reclaim" your loose ground cover & ballast. How do you keep from "cross-contaminating" your snow/ballast/ground cover in the vac?


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

The snow scene was unique, in the sense that there was no ballast used, but that scene only required “snow”. The bushes were attached to white Bristol paper, so I could lift/tilt onto a clean surface, and then funnel back into the container...
On the forest scene, the pink foam had the scenery glued to it. The photo below shows the pink foams lined up as I dismantled the scene. I put sand mats (styrene with sand/grass glued on) beside the track). Some sand and grass had to be sprinkled on to complete the scene. The ballast is not recycled, but is vacuumed up.
It was an experiment, but I will be going to a more permanent setup. I plan on starting today with the roadbed and track...
Because the scenes were temporary, there wasn’t an impetus to “finish” the scenes....cheers


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Why not have two or even three different scenes permanently built on plywood sections that can be swapped out at will on the benchwork?


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I had thought about that, but their are challenges to that as well. I think quality is better with a “permanent“ layout. Even this layout, the middle section stayed in place, but the setting/scenery changed. Also, I wanted to incorporate bridges, and would have required more complicated benchwork, which in a permanent layout is quite easy to do....I’ve already put down new track, and I will post some photos later....cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Just installed 2 Tam frog juicers, and running a train. I run forward and reverse, at various speeds to test track work. Next up is painting the track, and the trestle...cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I worked the scenery below the bridges. I used a Woodland Scenics product, Shaper Sheet. It is a “thick” aluminum foil, with a fabric on the one side. I typically use pink foam. That being said, I really like this product. Easy to manipulate, and change after the fact...


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Installed the fascia with what I had. I had to run a thin skim coat, as the plywood had rough spots. Also put a skim coat on some of the scenery, and added some extra terrain (but of course have no supplies)....cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Still working on the terrain, added a few more hills, and plaster. Also cleaned up some underside wiring...


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Painted....satisfying to get rid of the construction “look”. The fascia will get a second coat, but after scenery is completed...now back to putting the bridge track back, and build a trestle...on a side note, the plug and switch were a hassle to lower. I had mounted the fascia, and had to monkey around to get the plug and switch moved down because of screwdriver clearance issues. The switch is my main on/off switch for my dcc control (and a emergency off as well)...🍻😈


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice work Andreash,
Keep posting....lol, I need lots of help !


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Worked on bridge, a few trestle bents to complete it...also spray bombed track flat black....


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Closer view of bridge...


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Andreash said:


> spray bombed track flat black


Do you mask the railhead or wipe the paint off after spraying.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I wipe off after the spray bomb....I go quick, but use lacquer thinner on paper towel. I do mask around the moving points on the turnouts. The best case scenario would be to have someone follow behind me, and wipe while still wet. That being said, I cleaned, and was running a train soon after. I use to use Testors flat black, but in Canada its hard to get, I use a craft brand from Michael’s (craft store). Using a regular spray bomb would be to much paint.
I use spray paint, and I do have a airbrush, but the airbrush would involve more prep. I find that the flat black tones down the ties, and helps tone down the code 100 track (As only the top of the rail is shiny)..Once ballasted, it looks good...☕

I still need to add some ties at the rail joiners, but I use wood ties sanded down, painted flat black, and slided under to fill the gaps...cheers🍻🍺


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info.

On track I've "weathered" I've done it with a fine brush. Talk about tedious...


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

So, with the exception of the snow, the vacuumed ground cover get’s tossed?


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes, but the loss was minimal. The hillsides are on a shelf, and the sand mats put away.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Got some scenery put on.....I will start some ballasting tomorrow


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Ballasting completed on this section....also added more scenery material....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Your track looks great. I like that flat black look and the ballasting too.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

OK I'm seriously looking at painting my track now. Might be a bit tricky in some areas where ground cover and such has already begun, but if I am going to paint the track I had better start now. That just looks too good to resist.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Not much time to work on layout, but did get some paint on backdrop. Added a few more trees, and got a train running.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice looking bridge, I especially like the green color!


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (12 mo ago)

Well done. Nice work.


----------

